# CPT Codes for Assisted Living Facility



## NESmith (Apr 14, 2010)

I have an ARNP that will be seeing patients in an Assisted Living Facility. What are the correct CPT codes for these visits? Thanks


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean E&M codes.  Use 99324-99340.  Bill with POS 33.


----------

